# Casting beginner



## Chanbran99 (Sep 17, 2014)

So i went down to a football feild yesterday to practice casting my new ocean master 12' and saltist bg30h with a 8 oz weight. Consistently hitting 85 yards. I am 15 about 5'5" and 110 lbs. is this far? Average? Tips?


----------



## Chanbran99 (Sep 17, 2014)

This was also only my second time casting a conventional reel


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

that's a good throw with 8oz. question for you...why are you throwing heavy weight? throw a 4-6oz weight and give us the numbers


----------



## Chanbran99 (Sep 17, 2014)

Because i plan on throwing 8n bait for drum and shark off piers and surf this summer. Ill test out a lighter weight and share my results! Thanks


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Keep throwing that 8. You'll need it come drum season. 
85 yards is a good start you'll be hitting 100 soon.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Chanbran99 said:


> Because i plan on throwing 8n bait for drum and shark off piers and surf this summer.


If that is the case, attach a plastic swimbait to your rig to simulate bait and see how much distance you can get. 

Sandcrab


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice to see that you're off to a good start, especially if that 85 yards is coming without backlashes. 

If possible, get someone to shoot some video of your casting and post it up here . . . The experts should be able to give you a lot of tips and correct any problems, early on.

Hang in there and keep practicing !


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Chanbran99 said:


> So i went down to a football feild yesterday to practice casting my new ocean master 12' and saltist bg30h with a 8 oz weight. Consistently hitting 85 yards. I am 15 about 5'5" and 110 lbs. is this far? Average? Tips?


R u thumbing the spool or letting the brakes do the job?


----------



## Chanbran99 (Sep 17, 2014)

Thumbing right before it hits and have the spool speed at about half way


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

A couple of tips that may help. Assuming right hand caster, if lefty just reverse.

1 - Extend your arms out and away from your body. I'm not sure what type or style cast you're using but it really doesn't matter. Get your arms out (extended but not "locked") and when you turn into the cast KEEP THEM OUT. One of the biggest flaws in casting is a collapsing left arm. Don't pull until the left is fully extended in front of your eyes/forehead. Then pull to your chest with the left and punch with the right to your target.

2 - Learn to use your body. Think a spring uncoiling from the ground up. The proper sequence is lower body (legs/hips) then your torso and last your shoulders then arms. There is power in the big muscles.

3 - Don't try to kill it from the start. The Hatteras cast is a compact and fairly quick to develop cast but you have plenty of time to accelerate. Think about accelerating the sinker/bait through an arc. *Start SLOW - finish FAST*. Kinda like driving a sports car through a sweeping curve...  If your thumb slips, you are hitting too early.

4 - Your target should be a point 45 degrees above the horizon, not the water or grass. As you turn into the cast LOOK UP to your target.

This should help you blow right on by that 100 yard mark.....

Tommy


----------



## Chanbran99 (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

85 is great start.


----------

